# Taliban video sheds light on Afghan fighters



## career_radio-checker (7 Aug 2006)

Pretty much what the title suggests

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060731/afghanistan_video_060807/20060807?hub=TopStories 

Taliban video sheds light on Afghan fighters
Updated Mon. Aug. 7 2006 10:05 PM ET

CTV.ca News



Video of Taliban operations in Kandahar -- purportedly shot just hours before four Canadian soldiers were killed last Thursday -- has been obtained by CTV News. 

The claims by fighters in the video cannot be verified but they do paint a face on the phantom Islamist militia. 

In one of their largest Afghanistan safehouses, more than 500 fighters unite, surrounded by loads of weapons. 

"Canadians, Americans, they are all the same: infidels," says one Taliban member. "We will kill them all." 

The militants bring out items they say were taken in recent battles with Canadian forces: Bullets, a watch, a radio, and a helmet -- seized, they claim, from a dead Canadian soldier. 

Shifts of fighters come and go all the time. The video shows a new group leaving for the area of Pashmul. 

Hours later, as many as 200 insurgents would take on Canadian troops in one of the fiercest attacks, killing four soldiers in total. 

Pte. Kevin Dallaire, Sgt. Vaughn Ingram, Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller died from rocket-propelled grenade attacks at a burned-out school near Kandahar city. 

Cpl. Christopher Reid was killed when his LAV III vehicle was hit by a roadside bomb, around 30 kilometres west of Kandahar City in the Pashmul area. 

Back at their base, Taliban Commander Peer Agha claims victory. 

"Our fighters did well in Pashmul, against our enemies," he says. "Canadians hate Muslims but we are holy warriors. God is on our side." 

The video shows some members making their home in a town once hit by American bombs. A local man prepares grapes for Taliban fighters. 

"Canadians and Americans have done nothing for us. We want them out of our country," says the man. 

The Taliban claim to have several hundred safehouses throughout the countryside; a precaution taken to avoid attacks from Canadian and American planes. 

Militants say they have an endless supply of weapons to wage war for years against coalition forces. 

"These weapons are from the Soviet war. A few Muslim countries give us money and training. We will never be defeated. Praise Allah," says one man. 

With a report from CTV News' Steve Chao


----------

